
The Health Dept website was attacked in the middle of the coronavirus pandemic - adg29
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/3/16/21181825/health-human-services-coronavirus-website-ddos-cyber-attack
======
adg29
Update:

Department of Homeland Security sources say the site never crashed or
seemingly was in any danger of doing so.
[https://twitter.com/nakashimae/status/1239569102831857665](https://twitter.com/nakashimae/status/1239569102831857665)

According to Bloomberg, officials don’t yet know who is responsible but are
assuming it’s a “hostile foreign actor.”

